# Why am I so paranoid to flex test my board?!



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I just built 5 boards, the first time you give them a real good flex they creak. After that they shut up.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Bend that bitch as much as you can, it won't snap.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

Last time I tried to flex it hard and it made a loud crack noise? Is it just breaking in?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I figure its just the epoxy making noise the first time it gets flexed as it really doesnt like to flex.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

I just wanted to make sure cuz they don't make em anymore and its such a sick board!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's your fiber glass and epoxy breaking in. Straddle that fucker and bounce up and down on it like you're a chick riding the bologna pony it won't be a problem after that.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's your fiber glass and epoxy breaking in. Straddle that fucker and bounce up and down on it like you're a chick riding the bologna pony it won't be a problem after that.


shouldn't you be calling him a pussy for being to pussy to use his snowboard? are you feeling ok?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

102 Degree temp and flu like conditions plus old age.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

aaah fuck. don't go and die bro. 


get angry at that fucking flu!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been aggressively cuddling my couch to get rid of it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I find that Jack Daniels works quite well....


One of the few pieces of advice I got from my Dad. If you start feeling sick, get drunk. The alcohol kills the germs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you have the proper organs to filter alcohol. Missing some parts guys.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you have the proper organs to filter alcohol. Missing some parts guys.


Get some fresh ginger root. Grate 4-6 tablespoons into a medium sized pot filled 3/4 way with water. Bring that to a boil, then simmer for 20 mins. Strain it (if you want) and drink as much as you can. You can sweeten it, too, if you prefer. A natural sweetener like raw sugar or honey is best.

If your remaining organs can handle spice, go heavy on the ginger. And add 1 or 2 whole cayenne peppers (dried) along with the ginger. 

Ginger is a thermogenic herb. Which means it cranks up the internal furnace of the body. It will help break a fever, safely and naturally. Ginger has antibacterial/antimicrobial properties. Google it if you want more info on all of its benefits.

This remedy is my go to.

Feel better.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Cannabanoids.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been smoking hookers and fucking meth, seems to be working.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been smoking hookers and fucking meth, seems to be working.


Have one of those hookers grate up the ginger for you. 

Or a Gnargoyle. Either will work.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

lmao to what became of this thread


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been smoking hookers and fucking meth, seems to be working.


While alive, they are call girls. They only become hookers upon death.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> While alive, they are call girls. They only become hookers upon death.


What did he say? Hookers. You heard him right.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Have one of those hookers grate up the ginger for you.


who ever said anything about killing shaun white? :dunno:

:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> who ever said anything about killing shaun white? :dunno:
> 
> :blink::blink::blink:


Shhh!!

Flu gods want their offerings.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I flex all my new boards ala AngrySnowboarder style before I ride them. I want them to get those knuckles cracked before I ride them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Itsbigdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new on here and have only just started to do some freestyle riding. I brought a ride dh2 a couple of years ago and have had a couple of weeks on it and am trying to progress. Saw this thread and was wondering how does flex testing help? Does it result in more pop? Is it something that's worth doing or will it not make a lot of difference? 

Cheers for any help
Dave


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Itsbigdave said:


> Hey guys I'm new on here and have only just started to do some freestyle riding. I brought a ride dh2 a couple of years ago and have had a couple of weeks on it and am trying to progress. Saw this thread and was wondering how does flex testing help? Does it result in more pop? Is it something that's worth doing or will it not make a lot of difference?
> 
> Cheers for any help
> Dave


You're over thinking this. It's just playing around with a new board before you can get to the snow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's only one way to get more pop out of a board.

Turn it upside down, heat the base with a blow torch, put a cinder block in the middle of it, jump up and down, repeat till you hear a snap.


----------

